# Need HELP with HOUSEBREAKING PUPPY (and thoughts on PEE PADS)



## ashluk1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi there everyone, I'm having problems with my puppy and her habit of peeing and pooing everywhere. She's turning 3 months old tomorrow and I've had her for about a month and she still doesn't get it. I can only blame myself for this since its not her fault she needs to go. She currently sleeps upstairs on the 2nd floor, inside her crate, and is doing really well at holding it in throughout the night. She holds it for 6 hours at night which is quite amazing for her age. However it's during the day that's the problem. I'm starting to think maybe I should move her to sleep downstairs by the door to our backyard where I've made a designated potty area for her. Maybe it's too confusing for her since she plays with me in my room upstairs or she plays in my parent's room which are all on the 2nd floor. When she needs to go, I take her potty by carrying her to the potty area outside. I tried walking her from my room to our backyard but she'd just pee on the way or as she reaches the bottom of the staircase because it's probably too far away for her bladder.

So for now I'm planning on moving her crate downstairs by the door to our backyard so that I can leash her and we can walk out together. This sure would reduce the chances of accidents I believe and maybe she'd learn the concept of getting out and not just magically appearing there. 

Do you have any suggestions? For people whose puppies sleep and do all their activities on the 2nd floor but potty outside?

Or should I move to pee pads? It's all very confusing for me since I've gotten many suggestions that pee pads aren't good so I planned for her to go out entirely. 

Maybe share your stories about how you potty trained your Maltese puppies to go potty outside when they primarily roam around the second floor?

Thank you so much.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there everyone, I'm having problems with my puppy and her habit of peeing and pooing everywhere. She's turning 3 months old tomorrow and I've had her for about a month and she still doesn't get it. I can only blame myself for this since its not her fault she needs to go. 

*Good for you for understanding that it's not her fault. Not only may she not "get it," but her muscles are not developed enough to hold it yet. Not until she is 5-6 mos. old. *

She currently sleeps upstairs on the 2nd floor, inside her crate, and is doing really well at holding it in throughout the night. She holds it for 6 hours at night which is quite amazing for her age. 

*That is wonderful! Good on you for crate training *

However it's during the day that's the problem. I'm starting to think maybe I should move her to sleep downstairs by the door to our backyard where I've made a designated potty area for her. 

*I would not move her to sleep by herself. Dogs are pack animals and need to be with their family, imho. Even if I had two dogs to keep each other company, I wouldn't want them to sleep that far away from me. *

Maybe it's too confusing for her since she plays with me in my room upstairs or she plays in my parent's room which are all on the 2nd floor. When she needs to go, I take her potty by carrying her to the potty area outside. I tried walking her from my room to our backyard but she'd just pee on the way or as she reaches the bottom of the staircase because it's probably too far away for her bladder.

*That's good to carry her. But it sounds like maybe you need to take her out just a smidge earlier. *

So for now I'm planning on moving her crate downstairs by the door to our backyard so that I can leash her and we can walk out together. This sure would reduce the chances of accidents I believe and maybe she'd learn the concept of getting out and not just magically appearing there.

*I would have a crate upstairs and another downstairs. *

Do you have any suggestions? For people whose puppies sleep and do all their activities on the 2nd floor but potty outside?

Or should I move to pee pads? It's all very confusing for me since I've gotten many suggestions that pee pads aren't good so I planned for her to go out entirely.

*Pee pads are completely up to you. You can use them permanently, or just during the potty training process. Please do a search for more opinions/comments on the issue. *

Maybe share your stories about how you potty trained your Maltese puppies to go potty outside when they primarily roam around the second floor?

*Don't have experience with that, but anyone living in an apartment with a puppy should be able to give you their input. *


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree with everything Elisabeth said. I might add:
While a puppy is being potty trained they should never be able to "roam around" unsupervised. When you can't be watching her very carefully she should be kept in her crate. When you let her out to "play" make sure you take her outside (or to her pee pad) before play time. When she is out of her crate always have a watchful eye on her for the first signs she might be getting ready to squat. At that time scoop her up and immediately take her outside - when out of her crate she should also be confined to a smaller area and not have the run of the house (that privilege should be earned and will come later). Also, remember that immediately after eating she should be taken outside. I used to keep a piece of paper on the kitchen counter with times Abella would eat, pee & poop. This helped me learn her body schedule and reminded me when the last time was I let her out. Be consistent - She will get it!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I should add:
Welcome to SM! This is the perfect place to learn and ask questions! There definitely is something for everybody to learn on this amazing site. 
What is your new little fluffs name? We always love to see pictures! You may start a new puppy pandemic on here! None of us can resist pictures of adorable little maltese! 💞
Please keep us updated as to your progress.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great additional tips, Paulann! Love the idea of keeping a pottying chart.


----------



## ashluk1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks for the reply!, currently I'm going to use pee pads since I can't take her out every hour because of school and since I'm the only one quite strict with her since my parents keep their eye on her but when they look away she's gonna leave a surprise for them. That's why for now I've cut out her access to my parent's room and brother's room. So napkin now only has access to my room and the living room on the 2nd floor where her pee pads are. I plan on buying a cage and making her potty inside the cage in the living room so she won't get used to the feeling of pee pads under her feet since she's starting to assume my rug as a pee pad as well. 

The cage is 60x45, so it's as big as a pee pad and I won't be confining her there at all. It's just a place where she potty, since her confinement crate is in my room. 

I hope I can move her outdoors soon when she reaches 5-6 months old, but for now, I need to settle for the pee pads I guess. Or if the pee pads are eventually the best way we might just settle on using it permanently and have her pottying indoors to avoid the dirt from outside as well. 

If your babies potty indoors permanently please reply and talk about your experience!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome to SM. I don't think I would buy a crate specifically for her to pee in. She might confuse it with the crate that she sleeps in. When you're not home she should be kept in her confinement crate. Dogs usually won't soil their sleeping area. Then when you get home carry her outside immediately to pee. Take her out after every meal and as soon as she wakes up from a sleep and many other times in between. When she pees outside, immediately give her a tiny treat and tons of praise. Take treats out with you. Once she can hold her bladder longer then you can let her WALK outside with you so she knows she doesn't just magically appear out there but until then you need to get her outside quickly. Don't give her the opportunity to have accidents and she will catch on quickly.


----------



## ashluk1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion! I don't leave my house at all actually because I'm only a student and doing a course online. What I do in a day is after breakfast I make sure she potty (poo and pee) and confine her in her xpen where I do not any pee pads there since it's in my room and I want to train her to not pee in my room. However I'll confine her for 30-40 mins only before taking her out to potty again in the living room inside the potty crate. I plan on repeating this (confine 40 mins then potty since I'm studying at this hour) until her lunch and then I'll play with her. However she hates it in her xpen, even though it's connected to her crate, and I put a dog bed with some toys in the xpen as well. Any tips on dealing with her barking?

She won't stop barking even when I'm there because she wants to go out. But when I take her potty in the living room crate she just sleeps there or starts biting the crate. So I confine her and repeat again. It can take up to an hour until she potty. Well I guess that's just how it is at the beginning. Just hope patience is with me


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I definitely agree with Kathy--you don't want to teach her to pee in a crate!! 

Look up "Crate Games" on YouTube to get some ideas for how to make the crate and/or the x-pen more tolerable for her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

ashluk1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I don't leave my house at all actually because I'm only a student and doing a course online. What I do in a day is after breakfast I make sure she potty (poo and pee) and confine her in her xpen where I do not any pee pads there since it's in my room and I want to train her to not pee in my room. However I'll confine her for 30-40 mins only before taking her out to potty again in the living room inside the potty crate. I plan on repeating this (confine 40 mins then potty since I'm studying at this hour) until her lunch and then I'll play with her. However she hates it in her xpen, even though it's connected to her crate, and I put a dog bed with some toys in the xpen as well. Any tips on dealing with her barking?
> 
> She won't stop barking even when I'm there because she wants to go out. But when I take her potty in the living room crate she just sleeps there or starts biting the crate. So I confine her and repeat again. It can take up to an hour until she potty. Well I guess that's just how it is at the beginning. Just hope patience is with me


I still have to stress that in my opinion, teaching her to pee in her crate is possibly setting her up for failure. She will confuse this with her sleeping crate.
At 3 months old she is not going to be housebroken yet so give it time. She's still a baby but she will get it. She will learn that you want her to go outside but it's up to you to get her out there often enough. Small puppies have small bladders and have to pee a lot. When I got Pipper I never used pee pads either and he only ever peed on the floor 2 times because I didn't give him the chance to have accidents. I was very consistent with taking him out and had him on a schedule. I started with taking him out every 1/2 hr and after meals and as soon as he woke up. After a while I increased the time between taking him out. Also teach her to pee on command. it makes things so much easier. When you take her out tell her " go pee" and keep saying it until she pees and then tell her " good girl" and give her a treat and make a big fuss about how pleased you are. These dogs live to please their owner so once she realizes that she is pleasing you, she will start to understand what you want her to do. I'm sure my neighbours thought I was a little crazy when I would be clapping my hands and squealing in delight when Pipper would pee when I told him to.  I hope this helps, I know it's hard when you are trying to housebreak for the first time ever.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree with all Kathy & Elisabeth said. Please at least think about taking their advise seriously. You will only confuse your puppy by using a "potty" crate. Please discontinue this immediately.

If you want to use pee pads you could put them on the bathroom floor or in the shower stall (several here on SM do that) or in a corner on the floor. I have Abellas pee pad outside in a covered area right outside the sliding door.

I was rereading the above posts and see we have never stressed the importance of thoroughly cleaning all areas where your puppy has peed/pooped. Dogs have an amazing noise and will smell any scent left from previous "accidents" and be attracted to those spots again and again to go potty. If you don't clean the area thoroughly your puppy will think your entire house is one big pee pad. Pet stores sell many good dog urine cleaners.

Your puppy needs to learn to LOVE being in her crate. This is not punishment - although it can be used for time-out too. Its her own personal space to rest/sleep and just hang out in. I like Elizabeths idea of looking up fun crate games on the internet. Being crate trained will come in handy when you take her to the vet or travel on an airline or just leave the house and want to make sure she's safe and secure (and in her crate she won't have a potty accident). Also, I would put her crate right next to your bed at night, so she can be near you.

I used to (and still do once in awhile) place a "surprise" treat inside of Abellas crate. She has learned to go looking in her crate to see if mommy put some goody in there. She loves just hanging out in there or taking a nap or getting away from the grandchildren. If I say "crate" Abella will go running into her crate and plop down. At this point in her life (she is now 7 yrs old) the door of her crate is left open throughout the day.

We can only make suggestions here based on our years of personal experience and we will try and encourage you as much as we can. Its up to you to apply what you learn here. The time spent training/socializing your puppy will make all the difference in the world as to whether she will be a polite well behaved dog to be around when she is grown. IT IS WORTH IT!!!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi and welcome! Something else to consider in lue of pee pads is Fresh Patch. It is real grass, hydroponically grown, and dirt-free so they get the grass texture and smell to potty on. It is in a box so it makes a defined space. This is what I have used with Nani since I brought her home. We did not have an area outside that was safe for her to potty and I work from home so would get stuck on a call when she needed to go out. I kept her in a confined space on tile next to my desk and had her Fresh Patch next to the sliding door in the space. She took to it right away and was only 12 weeks old. I also kept one in the basement in her confined area with me for when we watched TV in the evenings. We have since moved and she is a year old now so I only use 1. I have it on a reoccuring order and use the standard size patch. You just clean up any solid waste right away and the grass obsorbes the urine. When you get your new patch, you just put the lid on the old one and throw it in the garbage can. This might not be for everyone, but it has been great for us. I still take her outside to play and tell her to potty when she gets in the grass and make a big deal out of it when she does. I hope this provides another option for you. Good luck!


----------

